# Angel and Bolivian Rams



## hurricaneharry (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi
Newbie to the forum
I have a 110 litre tank (32" x 15")
I believe this is 29 gallons US
I currently have 6 danios
I was hoping to get a pair of bolivian rams
I suspect one angel fish might grow to be too big for my tank
Also other combinations of tank mates for the bolivians if an angel isnt possible
Just asking views on this
Thanks in advance


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Keep your water clean, put in some plants and you'll be fine having an angel in there. How tall is the tank? You could skip the rams and do a pair of angels... might get some breeding. You could start with 4-6 very small angels and pair them off (selling off the rest)


----------

